# Heingman's House (2014)



## asdfcris (Jun 2, 2014)

Here are some photos from my haunt! Still going to be adding more things for the biggest day.


----------



## asdfcris (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## asdfcris (Jun 2, 2014)

That last one was something strange that we spotted out in the photo. Still don't know what it is. Should've said "my small haunt" by the way. Anyway hope these come out well!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the werewolf peeking out from behind the tree.


----------



## asdfcris (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you! He's a nice little scare.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is nice. I like the crosses in your Cemetery


----------



## asdfcris (Jun 2, 2014)

I appreciate that, thank you! Scrap pieces of wood work wonders!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice haunt!
Very well done


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

looks great I bet the tot's loved it. Hope you had a great Halloween


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool! I've always been a big fan of the simple wooden crosses in graveyards like you have - always found them to be creepier than the more modern ones!


----------



## asdfcris (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments! Everyone seemed to really enjoy it, I can't wait for next year!

Justin, that's exactly how I feel as well! There's something about them that gives off a creepy classic effect, plus they cost practically nothing to make which doesn't hurt at all either!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great use of minimal space!


----------



## asdfcris (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you Headless! We don't have much space at all but I try to do what I can with it!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

I particularly like the 'window creeper' display and you've got some great masks, very good use of space indeed - nice work!


----------

